# ATV vs Side-by-Side



## Harvey

Wife wakes me up Sunday am, telling me "we need an ATV."

Cool!

She wants it for our property in the mountains, I'm hoping this means she is getting more comfy with the idea of moving. She likes the idea of hauling a picnic up to the high point on our land.

I was thinking I could use it to move firewood, maybe plowing(?) but also secretly thinking about ripping around our trails having fun.

I think NARROW is good, lots of places on our trails that might require cutting some trees to get through. Is the such think as a single seater with a bed? Regular ATV with a trailer?

I looked and was stunned to find these things cost as much as a crappy econobox car.

Pros and cons of each style? What brands do you like? Any input welcome.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I've had both an ATV and side x side. IMO get a side x side but not a full sized one, go mid-size. Of all my ATV's (had every make you can imagine) for utilitarian use Polaris makes the best one. If you were racing I'd say go Honda. My side x side is the Polaris 570 mid-size. Why I feel Polaris is the best: they have grease fittings, disc brakes all the way around, framing is tube vs boxed (tubed is stronger), have skid plates as standard, reliability and durability. My machine truly is punished and it's never let me down. Being the mid-sze I can ride all the snowmobile trails around me as well as go anywhere a ATV can go. The widths are virtually the same. The usefulness of the dump box is endless. I'll never have an ATV again, side x side only here.

Mine is a 2017. It was 10K out the door including front and rear windshields, a roof, and a under seat storage box. A couple things I wish I had done different are: I got the plexiglass windshield, get real glass. Mine are scratched to hell. Also, with glass you can get a windshield wiper. Now I wish I had one. I'd also recommend power steering as that would come in handy while plowing and tight maneuvering. I'd also recommend the nylon vs the steel cable for the winch. I put a bigger and more aggressive tire on for hunting. I got stuck in a swamp once and swore that was never going to happen again. So far it hasn't.






						2023 Polaris RANGER SP 570 UTV
					

The 2023 RANGER SP 570 side by side UTV bridges the gap between working hard and having fun with class-leading capability, maximum comfort and tight handling.




					ranger.polaris.com


----------



## jasonwx

I have seen used Tacoma's for under 8k and the A/C still works..Just saying


----------



## Campgottagopee

One thing I forgot is side x side can not be registered. It's some grey area w/ DMV. Put a orange triangle on the back and you're good to go. I run mine all over the place. It's my main source of transportation when I'm home. I take it skiing, to Trax, to the store, etc etc.


----------



## Tjf1967

I worked around a John Deere gator and a Kabota RTV. The RTV did a really good job plowing. For the money I think a little loader backhoe will give you more work time. Fun factor gator was great. I have none so I think camp probably knows what's best.


----------



## Campgottagopee

The Gator and Kabota are ? true work horses. I have one neighbor with a Gator and another with the RTV. We ride and have work days together so I'm very familiar with them. If you want a true work machine then get one of those. They suck ass for trail riding, but if all you do is cut and haul wood with it that's the machine you want. I think they top out at 25mph. The ranger will do all the work they will do and it goes 51mph. They can pound the trails too. 

I think when Harv moves to the North country full-time is when he should get a tractor. Then he'll realize it truly is a must if you have land.


----------



## Campgottagopee

4yrs old w/2K for miles


----------



## Harvey

Great info all.

Shaman said this one was the schizz for my needs, I think the mrs is smitten:

https://atv.polaris.com/en-us/sportsman-6x6-570/


----------



## Campgottagopee

Nice machine right there. Only one passenger, ranger will handle two. I'm glad he recommended the 570. The newer 570's have the same hp as the old 700's. It's all you'll ever need.


----------



## Scrundy

Agree with Camp on everything. If you got property in the country there’s a few things that are a must. A chainsaw a UTV and tractor with bucket. I’ve had a UTV for 20 years, my first being a Polaris 500 that’s still going. My second a CanAm 1000, all you need is a 500. Hardly a day goes by I don’t use one or all. Don’t know what you would likely use it for but I put a electric dump on mine, saves on my back.


----------



## Harvey

Shaman has a tractor and swears by it. Our lot is 99% wooded so not sure how much use I'd get out of a tractor. The UTV could roam. Would need some trail widening in spots I think.

Passengers... hmm.


----------



## Harvey

Scrundy said:


> Don’t know what you would likely use it for...



Moving firewood, bringing the chainsaw around the trails to clear deadfall, maybe plowing(?), riding for fun.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Shaman has a tractor and swears by it. Our lot is 99% wooded so not sure how much use I'd get out of a tractor.



That's where you'll use it. You'll skid logs with it. You'll also mow with it. You'll end up with one, Harv. I just know it.


----------



## Harvey

I'm not disputing it since many adk friends have a tractor. But I have maybe a 10th of an acre of grass. No plans to log our land.

Question, do these vehicles have reverse? Like if you come to a dead end and you need to turn around.

Also I see some atvs that have "descent control." Is that where the engine engages to slow you down on a downhill? If so, I like that.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Yep, you'll have reverse as well as a high and low range. Most of the time hill descent = engine brake, so you would be correct. Mine will "freewheel", just like a snowmobile does when the clutch isn't engaged. When I'm going down a steepish hill in high range I tap the gas to keep the clutch engaged which then acts like a engine brake. If I'm in low range it's a non-issue. I wouldn't let a machine having or not having hill descent be the deciding factor for a purchase. Tapping the gas will accomplish the same thing. IMO.


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> Yep, you'll have reverse as well as a high and low range. Most of the time hill descent = engine brake, so you would be correct. Mine will "freewheel", just like a snowmobile does when the clutch isn't engaged. When I'm going down a steepish hill in high range I tap the gas to keep the clutch engaged which then acts like a engine brake. If I'm in low range it's a non-issue. I wouldn't let a machine having or not having hill descent be the deciding factor for a purchase. Tapping the gas will accomplish the same thing. IMO.



So if you give it just a little bit of gas it engages the engine and slows you down. Sounds simple.

Also what does anyone think about the difference between handle bars vs steering wheel?


----------



## Tjf1967

The ATV will not be nearly the fun for the Friday night run around the property with a friend or seven.

I think the advantage of the atv is the width. Other than that I don't see any. They are tippier, suspension is different.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> The ATV will not be nearly the fun for the Friday night run around the property with a friend or seven.



Spot on. You can put a cooler in the back, 3 up front, and go for a ride. They also make bench seats for the rear bed to hold additional passengers, if needed.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> So if you give it just a little bit of gas it engages the engine and slows you down. Sounds simple.



Yep, the throttle is your friend. When in doubt throttle out <smiley image="smiley_good.gif"/>




Harvey said:


> Also what does anyone think about the difference between handle bars vs steering wheel?



Wheel. You can put a suicide ball on the wheel so you can have the other hand free to do things like drink a beer


----------



## Brownski

I want a side-by-side and a tractor and a snowmobile.
And a farm


----------



## tBatt

Brownski said:


> I want a side-by-side and a tractor and a snowmobile.
> And a farm



Same. Might as well throw an airplane into the mix.


----------



## Brownski

tBatt said:


> Same. Might as well throw an airplane into the mix.



Yes- a super cub with tundra tires to be exact


----------



## BRLKED

So Harvey being familiar with your trails a UTV would mean widening all trails, so much for singletrack bike riding. On the other hand they become groomable for skiing, add some TATOO tracks and a ginzu and your good to go.


----------



## Scrundy

I’ve been living on 125 acre my whole life just about. The more time you spend in the country the more toys you accumulate. My latest is a weed wacker with a saw blade, what a time saver cleaning up hedgerows. I had a atv at some point and found it useless. I’m not the kind of guy who’s gonna go raising hell on the trails. I use my UTV for property upkeep, trails, firewood, deer season running back and forth to camp, hauling Mulch, dirt, rocks anything. On weekends me the wife and kid go for rides on the dirt roads in Pennsylvania as we are on boarder. Been seeing more and more of them up here on the hill. Think you’d be much happier with one over a atv


----------



## Harvey

BRLKED said:


> So Harvey being familiar with your trails a UTV would mean widening all trails, so much for singletrack bike riding. On the other hand they become groomable for skiing, add some TATOO tracks and a ginzu and your good to go.



I have been thinking about this since the beginning. It's why I'm focused on the width. I actually called Steve about it, today, before you posted.

How much do you think I would have to cut? I also thought about trails that are to some extent separate. Part MTB, part ATV, part both.

Don't really want any grooming in winter.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> I have been thinking about this since the beginning. It's why I'm focused on the width. I actually called Steve about it, today, before you posted.
> 
> How much do you think I would have to cut? I also thought about trails that are to some extent separate. Part MTB, part ATV, part both.
> 
> Don't really want any grooming in winter.



Ranger is only 10" wider than the ATV

The ATV you linked to is actually longer than the UTV. Inda woods that can be as big of an issue as width.


----------



## Harvey

So ATV means handle bars, UTV means steering wheel?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Yep 




Having had both, like Scrundy, I'll never have another ATV. When I bought my UTV I held onto my ATV thinking it would be nice to have both. My ATV sat in the shop for 2 years, never used it once. Another big + for a UTV over an ATV is the fact you can run it with one hand on the wheel. ATV you need both hands to run the throttle and brake where the UTV has foot controls.


----------



## Tjf1967

Atv came from the old three wheelers. UTV came from dune buggies. I think farmers would be more apt to get a ATV. You would be getting a work ATV. They are not much fun.


----------



## Brownski

i remember when they banned the three wheelers. Whenever I see one of the old ones still running it puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Harvey

BRLKED said:


> So Harvey being familiar with your trails a UTV would mean widening all trails, so much for singletrack bike riding. On the other hand they become groomable for skiing, add some TATOO tracks and a ginzu and your good to go.



I just got back from a few days of trail maintenance. I don't think I'll have to do too much widening.

I get what you are saying about the single track, but part of me thinks a little ripping it up will be good for the trails.

I'm agreeing now the 2 seater UTV is the way to go.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Glad you pulled this one over


----------



## Harvey

Ha. It was a PITA for sure, but a lot of valuable info I'll want to refer to. When I noticed that all the members who contributed had joined the new forum, I went for it.


----------



## Scrundy

Harvey for what is worth I now have a Can Am HD10 for almost 3 years and before that I had a Ranger 500 for 10 years or more. The Ranger I loved for its size in the woods and took some pretty bad abuse hauling wood with very little problems. The HD10 is a beast.... bigger heavier longer wheelbase. Most of the time I miss the 500 because of its wheelbase , but I’m sure I’d miss the HD10 when I skid trees.


----------



## Harvey

Scrundy said:


> Can Am HD10



Those things look very cool. I like the 2 seater.

I don't *think* I'm going to be skidding trees, and probably won't burn much wood. TBD.

I think nimble in the woods will be the key.


----------



## Harvey

Um.... @MiSkier update please? ?


----------



## MiSkier

Harvey said:


> Um.... @MiSkier update please? ?


Sorry for the delay. While I don't own a side by side I did rent one for the day while at Aruba, also this was my first time driving one. They are street legal, which is a plus, but the main purpose was to go explore the east side of the island. 





















The pic below does not really show just how steep the terrain is. The side by side has no issues getting up the hills, myself on the first steep part was a different story until I knew what the side by side was capable of doing.



Again being street legal is a big plus, we went from rough water and a dessert environment, to being at Baby Beach enjoying some lunch and a cocktail.


----------

